# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Gatos

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Abro este tema para poneros algunas fotos de algunos gatos, pero seguro que ya habreis visto a muchísimos por la calle... Pero seguro que no habéis visto muchos (muchas jeje) dando a luz a sus hijos. Os pongo algunas fotos del parto, en la huerta de mi tia, parece que estos serán la próxima generacion, si no mueren,porque la madre ya esta vieja, tiene al menos 8 años, y su hijo, aunque ya mayor (con 2 años) es macho, y en su camada tambien nació una gata y otro gato, pero la gata, tras dar a luz y dejar a sus gatos abandonados, estos murieron y tampoco sabemos nada de ella
, esperemos que esta camada sobreviva, al menos, 1 hembra:








Mas tarde pondré alguna foto mas...

Saludos

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014)

----------


## REEGE

Muy chulas las fotos, como se nota la pobre gata lo asustada que estaba... diría éste de la cámara se lleva mis gatillos. jejeje
Un saludo y sigamos enseñando las cosas que tenemos al lado.
Gracias Ceheginero.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos de ayer:







Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me encantan los gatos. Son tan aish *_* .
Supongo que se ha acentuado por haber crecido lejos de ellos, por culpa de una alergia. Pero ya que se me ha pasado me encantaria tener uno.

----------


## Luján

> Me encantan los gatos. Son tan aish *_* .
> Supongo que se ha acentuado por haber crecido lejos de ellos, por culpa de una alergia. Pero ya que se me ha pasado me encantaria tener uno.


Pues ya sabes...

Papá, regálame un gato... venga papá porfi porfi porfi porfi, venga anda porfi va venga anda porfi porfi. Todo esto, tirando a la vez de la manga de la camisa y repitiéndolo todo el tiempo necesario hasta que sucumba.  :Wink: 

Yo también fui/soy alérgico al pelo de animal y a los ácaros del polvo, pero eso no me impidió estar siempre que podía rodeado de animales. Recuerdo pasar, de pequeño, veranos con la perra, la cabra, las gallinas y los conejos de mis abuelos allá en La Palma; tener en casa, algo más mayor, un precioso perro, Conde, y un gato tal cual Garfield, Missino, y ahora Luna. Algún día contaré la historia de estos animales, cuando pille las fotos (de Conde y Missino) y las escanee.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajaja. ¿Te crees que no lo he intentado veces?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Pero cuando dice NO, es que NO  :Frown: 
Yo con otros animales nunca he tenido problemas, pero con los gatos y en verano, y que tenía asma también, pues me ponía, que se me hinchaba la cabeza y todo. Era terrible. 

Pero bueno el gato también entra en mi planes de futuro en Finlandia, que allí, tiene mascotas y las adoran.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo dos fotos de hoy:





Saludos cordiales.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

¿Os acordáis de esta letra?

Estaba el Señor Don Gato
sentadito en su tejado,
marramiau, miau, miau,
sentadito en su tejado.

Ha recibido una carta
por si quiere ser casado,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
por si quiere ser casado.

Con una gatita blanca
sobrina de un gato pardo,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
sobrina de un gato pardo.

El gato por ir a verla
se ha caído del tejado,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
se ha caído del tejado.

Se ha roto seis costillas
el espinazo y el rabo,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
el espinazo y el rabo.

Ya lo llevan a enterrar
por la calle del pescado,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
por la calle del pescado.

Al olor de las sardinas
el gato ha resucitado,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
el gato ha resucitado.

Por eso dice la gente
siete vidas tiene un gato,
marramiau, miau, miau, miau,
siete vidas tiene un gato.

Pues mirad dónde estaba sentado este lindo gatito:





Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014)

----------


## REEGE

Ahora mismo mientras le damos de merendar la fruta al niño le estamos cantando esa misma canción...jejeje
Un saludo Los terrines.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues ya sabes...
> 
> *Papá, regálame un gato... venga papá porfi porfi porfi porfi, venga anda porfi va venga anda porfi porfi. Todo esto, tirando a la vez de la manga de la camisa y repitiéndolo todo el tiempo necesario hasta que sucumba*. 
> 
> Yo también fui/soy alérgico al pelo de animal y a los ácaros del polvo, pero eso no me impidió estar siempre que podía rodeado de animales. Recuerdo pasar, de pequeño, veranos con la perra, la cabra, las gallinas y los conejos de mis abuelos allá en La Palma; tener en casa, algo más mayor, un precioso perro, Conde, y un gato tal cual Garfield, Missino, y ahora Luna. Algún día contaré la historia de estos animales, cuando pille las fotos (de Conde y Missino) y las escanee.



jajajajjaj
y si no surte efecto, cabrear cabrea de narices eso de tirar de la manga.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado sábado; en las dos primeras tengo dudas sobre si se está lavando los dientes o comiendo las uñas:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Pues este gato estaba como el de la cancjón: sentadito en su tejado.







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014),willi (26-mar-2014)

----------


## Elodio

Hola, se está limpiando. 

Los gatos son animales muy aseados, invierten parte de su día en la limpieza personal.

----------

